# The Holoflash 7620



## Djent (Aug 3, 2012)

So this project evolved from my 7620 that was covered up in painter's tape (you've probably seen it), waiting for me to whip up an idea for it. After sanding off the finish, and pondering ideas, I finally decided to get some holographic film and holoflash it like a Kramer or Spector.

I've already ordered the film, the finishing supplies, and all the new hardware that I need (BKP Painkiller, CTS pot, and Switchcraft jack), as well as filling in the neck pup slot, volume pot hole (pot's going in the tone hole), and 5-way hole. Next comes the tricky part - deciding what to do with the crazy EMG route that I made.

I'm also applying a new decal to the headstock (and probably holoflashing it as well), as well as applying a tung oil finish to the neck. I already scalloped frets 21-24, and I'm considering a Cooley scoop.

My only problem is that the pickup doesn't exactly line up with the strings. I had to sink in the pup tab area to lower the pup to get it to a reasonable height.

Questions that I have:
1. Would it just be easier to use a pickup ring than trying to fill in the routes?
2. Is it fine that the pole pieces don't exactly line up? It only gets skewed toward the bottom strings.
3. Am I the first to holoflash my Ibby 7?

It's really coming forward. Pics will come later on...


----------



## HighPotency (Aug 3, 2012)

1) Probably. I've heard about the pickup tab issue in 7620s is pretty common. Your call, though.
2) Not really, but if you're kind of OCD like I am, it'll probably drive you nuts when it catches your eye.
3) 7? Maybe. I wouldn't bet on it, though.


----------



## Djent (Aug 26, 2012)

Picture time!!!

I'm getting a pickup ring from Frets On The Net to fill in the routes.
Sadly, when I put the first coat of clear coat on, the slight acetone content in the clear coat caused the paint to run a bit. It looks a bit different in the area below the bridge, but the rest looks the same.

Here we go:


----------



## Papaoneil (Aug 26, 2012)

mother of god 

brilliant


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, it's decided. This must be done to my Schecter 7.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Aug 26, 2012)

This actually really kicks ass!


----------



## SevereIntentions (Aug 26, 2012)

May I ask.. How in the hell do you acheive a finish like that?! I think thats amazing!


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice brah!! Flashy as fuck!!


----------



## nutsock (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome paint job!


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 26, 2012)

SO AMAZING!!


----------



## skeels (Aug 26, 2012)

Nothing like the "holoflash" finishes that I've seen.

Nothing.

That, sir, kicks ass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2012)

I may steal your idea for my RG7321.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 26, 2012)

This is beyond sexy man. Teach me your ways!


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome, I want to see some completed pics now.


----------



## L1ght (Aug 26, 2012)

MY GOD. IT'S FULL OF COLORS.






Slight Space Odyssey reference.  But it accurately describes how I felt when I saw the pictures.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 26, 2012)

that's badass man! if you wouldn't mind explaining how you did it please, me and a ton of other people would really appreciate it


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 27, 2012)

That's sooooo pretty!! Explain how you did it or suffer the consequences of...of...I don't know.


----------



## Djent (Aug 27, 2012)

How I did it:
Just got holoflash material from universaljems.com. Followed instructions here:
Project Guitar :: Holoflash finish

NOTE: Most of the photos were taken with a flash, and all were given the Lightroom treatment, and the color balances were affected a tad, but it looks just as good in person, especially under direct light (stage lighting could really pop out the full spectrum on this thing).

I mentioned above how the clear coat made the paint run a bit (due to the acetone in the clear coat). Some photos to illustrate this are below. Note that a couple more coats of clear need to go on at the moment (the clear has not been sanded yet), then the long process of sanding begins, with three coats of clear and many days of drying in between.

You can see how the design is softer towards the top of the photo...




The running was especially bad on the cutaway...




Same problem with the headstock...




A shot, sans flash...




One more shot of the body...


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 27, 2012)

that finish is money! you need to put some burnt chromes in this.


----------



## gordon_mlz (Aug 27, 2012)

That is so tits, nuff said.


----------



## Metaljesus (Aug 28, 2012)

What did you use to get that "scratchy" look from the black to the holographic material? Because yours looks about 10x cooler than the one in the tutorial you showed.


----------



## cult (Aug 28, 2012)

Holy mother of god... how much time did it take you to get this done that way?


----------



## dxbettecher (Aug 28, 2012)

Djent said:


> Picture time!!!
> 
> I'm getting a pickup ring from Frets On The Net to fill in the routes.
> Sadly, when I put the first coat of clear coat on, the slight acetone content in the clear coat caused the paint to run a bit. It looks a bit different in the area below the bridge, but the rest looks the same.
> ...



Dude, This is the best painting I've seen in my life.


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 28, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 28, 2012)

Awww yea... Did this to a Kramer Focus 2000 that I subsequently destroyed (by accident) after finishing it...


----------



## quoenusz (Aug 29, 2012)

awesome finish!


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 1, 2012)

That finish is stunning.


----------



## Djent (Sep 19, 2012)

Bump for some new photos!

First coats of clear are on! Going to start the sanding process really soon.

Problem - the holoflash material is starting to peel around the neck pocket and the lower horn. Guess the paint didn't run off at those places.

Pickup ring's on the way (props to Dave from Frets on the Net). Still need some parts: new control knob from Allparts, and a new set of neck and trem screws (and maybe a set of nut pads) from Rich at Ibanez Rules.

Should've taken some photos while it was still light out (it looked even more amazing). Thankfully, a shoe-mounted flash came to the rescue...


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 19, 2012)

Looking very nice man! Awesome finish implementation!


----------



## Djent (Dec 5, 2012)

Bump for a much-needed update:

Getting closer! Should have it done by the end of the year.

Almost done the clear coat process - one more coat on the top, then fine sanding and buffing.
Got the decal on the headstock. I'm finishing up the headstock, then it's on to oiling the neck.

What should I use for the buffing? Any finish geeks out there who want to answer that can do so.

Anyway, here's some more porn (Components are just there to show what it will look like in the end):


----------



## bob123 (Dec 6, 2012)

for clear coat finishing, you should start with around 1000 grit sandpaper, work your way up to around 2000. Any more, you're usually wasting your time. Since you dont have a whole lot of experience you want a random orbital buffer and some basic polishing compound. Its relatively simple process, and usually safe. Just be careful you dont "burn through" the clear.

Id recommend going over some youtube videos of the process.

edit: for clarification, theres a LOT more to it then just "wam bam", just make sure you take your time and do some real research. Id say go look up car forums, they do more work with clear and stuff lol


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 6, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning. This has inspired me to holoflash a guitar. 

Now...I just need to finish the 7620 I'm laminating, fix up the S540 that needs some work and then find a new guitar to purchase (I'm thinking 6 string RG) to holoflash up!

Fuck, so fucking gorgeous.


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 7, 2012)

That looks garish and wholly unnecessary




Well done, sir.


----------



## Syrinx (Dec 8, 2012)

Holy shitballs those colors are amazing! Very nice work!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2012)

Very 80s, love it


----------



## The Norsemen (Dec 8, 2012)

That's amazing.


----------



## jawbreaker (Dec 9, 2012)

Dude, you can have both my nuts, my girlfriend, my mother, all of my pets, and i'll even give you Will Ferrel for this guitar...


----------



## BillNephew (Dec 10, 2012)

Welp, I think I found something to do with my older Kramer once I get around to it. That is one sexy finish!


----------



## Objector (Apr 3, 2013)

This is beyond amazing!


----------

